# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Anti-spyware/malware/hijacker Tools

## Sjoeii

Here are some FREE programs/steps that you can download to get adware/spyware removed from the machine (keep them updated!):

NOTE: I have noticed a lot of posters with adware/spyware issues. These products are owned by other companies and aren't something we support. However, they are excellent programs that I would recommend to remove this stuff. If you are having problems removing the adware/spyware from the machine or problems with the product, you need to go to the company that corresponds with the product that you have installed.

WARNING - we are not responsible for any problems caused by these programmes. Most have their own support. Also note that anti-spyware software will often remove all your good cookies (along with any bad ones of course) - so you have to be careful what you delete when the scan finishes.


Vista users will have to check each website for compatibility.

Click here for Ad-Aware 2007.
Now Vista x86 (32-bit) Compatible!
Home Page: http://www.lavasoft.de/
Support Forum: http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/
How to use Ad-Aware:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/foru...howtutorial=48

Click here for SpyBot Search & Destroy
Now Vista Compatible!
Home Page: http://spybot.safer-networking.de/en/index.html
Support Forum: http://forums.spybot.info/
How to use SpyBot:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/foru...howtutorial=43
(We recommend that you do not install its "Teatimer" component).

Click here for CWShredder
Home Page: http://www.trendmicro.com/cwshredder/
This tool has been around for a while and is used specifically to remove Cool Web Search trojan variants.

Click here for SpywareBlaster
Now Vista Compatible!
Home Page: http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
Support Forum: http://www.wilderssecurity.com/index.php 
This tool protects your machine from hijackers and malware by preventing them from loading in the first place.

SuperAntiSpyware
Now Vista Compatible!
http://www.superantispyware.com/supe...freevspro.html 
Support Forum: http://forums.superantispyware.com/

AVG Antispyware
Now Vista Compatible!
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/lng/us/tpl/v5
Support Forum: http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/

McAfee also now includes its full anti-spyware package in its VirusScan packages (for Windows 2000 SP4, XP SP1 and above and Vista users only).

Smitfraudfix by Siri fixes the following:
AdwarePunisher, AdwareSheriff, AlphaCleaner, Antispyware Soldier, AntiVermeans, AntiVermins, AntiVerminser, AntiVirGear, AntivirusGolden, AVGold, BraveSentry, IE Defender; MalwareWipe, MalwareWiped, MalwaresWipeds, MalwareWipePro, MalwareWiper, PestCapture, PestTrap, PSGuard, quicknavigate.com, Registry Cleaner, Security iGuard, Smitfraud, SpyAxe, SpyCrush, SpyDown, SpyFalcon, SpyGuard, SpyHeal, SpyHeals, SpyLocked, SpyMarshal, SpySheriff, SpySoldier, Spyware Vanisher, Spyware Soft Stop, SpywareLocked, SpywareQuake, SpywareKnight, SpywareSheriff, SpywareStrike, Startsearches.net, TitanShield Antispyware, Trust Cleaner, UpdateSearches.com, Virtual Maid, Virus Protect Pro, VirusBlast, VirusBurst, VirusRay, Win32.puper, WinHound, Brain Codec, DirectAccess, DirectVideo, EliteCodec, eMedia Codec, EZVideo, FreeVideo, Gold Codec, HQ Codec, iCodecPack, iMediaCodec, Image ActiveX Object, Image Add-on, IntCodec, iVideoCodec, JPEG Encoder, Key Generator, Media-Codec, MediaCodec, MMediaCodec, MovieCommander, MPCODEC, My Pass Generator, Online Image Add-on, Online Video Add-on, PCODEC, Perfect Codec, PowerCodec, PornPass Manager, PornMag Pass, PrivateVideo, QualityCodec, Silver Codec, SiteEntry, SiteTicket, SoftCodec, strCodec, Super Codec, TrueCodec, VideoAccess, VideoBox, VidCodecs, Video Access ActiveX Object, Video ActiveX Object, Video Add-on, VideoCompressionCodec, VideoKeyCodec, VideosCodec, WinAntiSpyPro, WinMediaCodec, X Password Generator, X Password Manager, ZipCodec... 
Note: for XP and 2K ONLY!!
http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix_En.php

----------


## Matias

> How to use Ad-Aware:
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/foru...howtutorial=48


The correct link
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tuto...utorial48.html

----------


## dfinc

Download Malware Bytes
http://darfuns.com/download-malwarebytes/

----------

